# Completely remove 'lxde'



## erdos (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd like to remove 'lxde' DE from 10.1 completely.

How?


----------



## Oko (Jun 22, 2015)

`pkg delete lxde`


----------



## erdos (Jun 22, 2015)

'Lxde' is not found, I used: 

```
pkg remove lxde-meta
```

After this, pacmanFM, lxterminal which are specific to Lxde are still listed in XFCE menu


----------



## protocelt (Jun 22, 2015)

Running `pkg autoremove` after running `pkg delete lxde*` would get rid of the left over cruft you have as well. junovitch posted a good explanation of this and more in Thread 49813, post #2.

Edit: Also see the pkg(8) man page for more useful information on using pkg(8)


----------

